# G4 écran noir au démarrage (son OK)



## Dupont François (2 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je viens de changer mon G3 DT 266 par un G4  (carte AGP) vitesse 1,2Go ram 1go. Quand je l'ai reçu, il tournais sous OS9.2
J'ai tout effacé et installé PANTHER (10.3) mais, depuis, pour le démarrer, il faut l'ouvrir et appuyer sur le bouton de réinitialisation sans quoi, l'écran reste noir 
(la pile est OK)
Le boing ! au démarrage OK après plus rien !
J'ai  essayé en supprimant et en changeant les barrettes mémoire mais, sans résultat 
Avec ou sans carte PCI, il en est de même.
La carte PCI USB 2 semble par contre empêcher la mise en veille !

Le mac est équipé avec : 
1 barrette de 512 Mo, et de 2 de 256 Mo
Carte PCI :
ATI rage 128 pro
USB 2 avec 4 ports
Firewire 800 avec 3 ports (2 en 800 et 1 en 400)

Pouvez vous m'aider ?


----------



## e.mat (2 Octobre 2006)

Salut  

Ton écran est un CRT en VGA ? l'as tu changer de périphérique depuis que tu as remplacé les cartes graphiques ?

est-ce recent l'écran noir ou as tu déjas allumé ton ordi sous OS X ?

peux-tu me donner les spécificitée techniques de ton G3; stp !! :hein:


----------



## MamaCass (2 Octobre 2006)

Ne faut il pas faire une mise &#224; jour du firmware pour passer de os9 &#224; os X ?
Comment as tu install&#233; mac os X ? Ton &#233;cran fonctionnait pendant l'installation ?
Comment as tu fait ?


----------



## Dupont François (2 Octobre 2006)

Mon écran est un LCD 19" BENQ FP93V
Ce dernier a 2 ports pour brancher l'ordi : (ADC ou VGA) cable D-sub cable DVI-D  le port utilisé est le DVI-D  

Pour passer de OS9 à OSX, j'ai mis le CD 1 de Panther et j'ai redémarré, l'installation s'est faite sans problème le Hic, c'est quand j'ai éteint la machine et que par la suite, j'ai voulu redémarrer ....... la seule solution que j'ai trouvé c'est le bouton de réinitialisation à l'intérieur du g4.
Pendant l'installation, l'écran étais OK 

Merci pour votre aide.

Les caractéristiques de mon G3 DT 266 60Go 800Mo de Ram

A+


----------



## Dupont François (3 Octobre 2006)

En désespoir de cause, j'ai pensé qu'une mise à jour du programme interne du G4 était peut être nécessaire !

J'ai donc reformaté le disque dur et installé OS 9.2.1 mais, pendant l'installation, j'ai eu le message suivant :

"Le teste de la mémoire intégrée a détecté un problème avec la mémoire cache. 
Veuillez contacter le département technique de votre distributeur de produits Apple"

OK puis, l'installation se termine. 

Redémarrage sans problème mais le même message apparaît, OK et le processus se poursuit .
Extinction puis démarrage (30 secondes après) sans problème mais le même message apparaît, OK et le processus se poursuit .

Tentative de mise à jour du programme interne mais, elle est déjà installée (Version ROM de démarrage: 4.28f1)

Mise à jour en 9.2.2 ---> Extinction puis démarrage (30 secondes après) et, là l'écran reste noir !
Arrêt par appui soutenu sur bouton de démarrage
Ouverture du G4 réinitialisation
Redémarrage ------------------------> impossible ???????????

Re ouverture .... insertion du CD Panther démarrage touche C enfoncée ...... Formatage du disque ...... réinstallation complète de Panther 

Extinction puis démarrage (30 secondes après) ----> Ecran noir !

Arrêt par appui soutenu sur bouton de démarrage
Ouverture du G4 réinitialisation puis redémarrage mise à jour date et heure et je vous envoie ce message !

Salutations


----------



## Dupont François (3 Octobre 2006)

Informations matérielles:

  Modèle dordinateur:	Power Mac G4 (carte AGP)
  Type de processeur:	PowerPC G4  (3.3)
  Nombre de processeurs:	1
  Vitesse du processeur:	1.2 GHz
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur):	256 Ko
  Mémoire:	1 Go
  Vitesse du bus:	100 MHz
  Version ROM de démarrage:	4.28f1
  Numéro de série:	CK013057HSF


----------



## zigouiman (7 Octobre 2006)

vitesse de bus 100 Mhz et processeur 1,2 Mhz, c'est un upgrade processeur ? :mouais: 

Sinon je vois pas le modèle dont il s'agit, il y a bien le MDD en mono à 1 Ghz et dual en 1,2 MHz mais bus à 133 Mhz minimum.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2006)

zigouiman a dit:


> vitesse de bus 100 Mhz et processeur 1,2 Mhz, c'est un upgrade processeur ? :mouais:
> 
> Sinon je vois pas le modèle dont il s'agit, il y a bien le MDD en mono à 1 Ghz et dual en 1,2 MHz mais bus à 133 Mhz minimum.



A priori, c'est un PM G4 de seconde génération (350, 400, 450 et 500 Mhz) upgradé à 1,2 Ghz. A partir de la troisième (PM G4 Gigabit ethernet), on ne trouvait plus que des bus à 133 ou 167 Mhz, et la première avait encore une carte graphique PCI.


----------



## Dupont François (9 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté ce G4 chez Macway, je leur retourne car, il est encore sous garantie.

J'ai tout essayé (du moins avec mes connaissances) mais, je n'ai pas trouvé de solution !

Bonne journée


----------



## Dupont François (9 Octobre 2006)

Effectivement, le processeur d'origine a été remplacé par un modèle à 1,2GHz


----------

